# Removing Head badges easily



## the tinker (Dec 19, 2018)

Head badge removal. Some folks have problems getting them off. It's very simple. There is a right way, and a wrong way.
 Want to easily remove even the most stubborn badge ?  Then view this post and mark it for your future reference.


First off, trying to remove a badge on a bike with truss rods, a rack, or a spring in the way is always a pain, not to mention that the bike is up on a kickstand, wobbling around on you.




It helps if you remove anything that impedes access to the badge. Also you must have the correct tools!



A good screwdriver, with a thin blade is a must!








  You will also need these tools:











The first thing you need to do, is remove the handlebars, followed by removal of the fork.


Next you will remove the head tube. Very easy to do, just hacksaw it off.  



It should look like this when done.









Next, you'l need a large vice.  Clamp the dismembered head tube in your vice, like this:









Now, this is the important step. Remember our thin blade screwdriver?







Take the blade and carefully pound it under the top corner of your badge, as shown below.








 Then, ever so carefully pry up...don't rush it....









Your'e done ! You have successfully removed your head badge!


----------



## Mr.Motorbike (Dec 19, 2018)

Now do that to the Ranger!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 19, 2018)

I usually leave the frame intact...  For rivets/drive screws, I cut a screw slot with a Dremel carbide disc after covering the badge with tape and then use a well-fitting screwdriver to unscrew the drive screw.


----------



## Boris (Dec 19, 2018)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!! Most instructive step-by-step EVER!!!! Been doing it completely wrong all these years, as I'm sure most of us have. Again, THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2018)

Now that was a most excellent post. You provided pictures _and_ a step-by-step process. I would think anyone with even mediocre mechanical abilities should be able to remove a Schwinn head badge now! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 19, 2018)

Yep!
That's how I do it.
Only I put a rag down, so that if the screw driver slips, I won't scratch my vise.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 19, 2018)

Oh.  It's a joke.  I am very literal.  Another method is to to chisel the heads off the screws.  Leaving a gouge or two will prove the badge was once attached to a bike.


----------



## catfish (Dec 19, 2018)

All I use is one of these.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 19, 2018)

the tinker said:


> View attachment 921785
> 
> Head badge removal. Some folks have problems getting them off. It's very simple. There is a right way, and a wrong way.
> Want to easily remove even the most stubborn badge ?  Then view this post and mark it for your future reference.
> ...



Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 19, 2018)

Does this work on Colsons as well? Asking for a friend.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 19, 2018)

eh hemm....soooo whats the hammer for?  To really fix it if something goes really wrong?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2018)

use a dremel cut off disc on the rivets... if U B careful, it will come out sweet.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Rusty Klunker (Dec 19, 2018)

Waaaay to much effort. After many years and tries to get them off I found it is much easier to just rip them off with a claw hammer. Just one tool needed! And like you said they are too cheap to mess with. Found 3 for $5, cant beat it.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 19, 2018)

Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pantmaker (Dec 19, 2018)

I'm impressed the torch wasn't brought out. Pure gold.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 19, 2018)

Worked perfect. Except I did have to use a torch and chisel as well. But... got it off in just 2 pieces and it's not as mint, but you can still read it.



 Thanks !


----------



## vincev (Dec 19, 2018)

So much info on one thread !! This is whats its all about ! Helping fellow Cabers when they need help ! I always knew Tinker was good for something besides making horse bikes.


----------



## the tinker (Dec 19, 2018)

Did someone say " Horse Bikes? That was on an old Columbia, not a Schwinn....


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 19, 2018)

A welded pedal to a crank arm is the result of “bypassing” threads...who has time for threads? meh, just strip the threads and weld it! Job done ✅


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 21, 2018)

holy mackerel! I think we found the marquis de sade of the bike world!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 21, 2018)

I know this is a dumb question but......do you re-weld the head tube back on the frame? I don't have any welding equipment-how about jb-weld?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 21, 2018)

what part of sawing the frame was "easy"?


----------



## Springer Tom (Dec 21, 2018)

mr.cycleplane said:


> I know this is a dumb question but......do you re-weld the head tube back on the frame? I don't have any welding equipment-how about jb-weld?



No, no, no, you got it all wrong. Obviously your not a gen-u-ine badge collector. After you chisel off the 50 cent badge, the bike  is officially destroyed, and now you just throw it away.....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 21, 2018)

whats with the chicken on the checker board?


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 21, 2018)

this must be another joke 




I am not getting....... I thought you guys were serious...….


----------



## bricycle (Dec 21, 2018)

Dave, will you be doing a tutorial on removing Blackheads easily?


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 21, 2018)

blackhead removal....yuck!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 21, 2018)

THE TINKER IS BACK!
ALWAYS GOOD FOR A LAUGH!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Dec 21, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Dave, will you be doing a tutorial on removing Blackheads easily?



You should watch Dr. Pimple Popper on YouTube. They even have a kids game available called Pimple Pete.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 21, 2018)

With the head tube removed the holes for the top tube and down tube could have been used for accessing the pins or screws with a punch or drive pin, (if those additional tools are available in right size).


----------



## the tinker (Dec 22, 2018)

I try to be serious and make am informative post, and I am made fun of. I don't think I like you fellas,I feel like Vincev and Boris. I don't get any respect.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 22, 2018)

heh man...like I can totally dig where you're coming from dude.....


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 22, 2018)

Holy sh** I can finally get the badges off these stupid BFG bikes I've been wasting money on, now I will have lots of space!


----------

